#ubuntu-dk 2011-03-07
<Ubuntubruger5> ?spørgsmål Hey, er der nogen der kan hjælpe mig med at guide mig til at få ubuntu på min bærbar også kunne spille css med Teamspeak på osv?
<TLE> Ubuntubruger5: hejsa, jeg selv spiller source spil ved hjælp af cross over games, men jeg bruger ikke teamspeak, så jeg skal ikke kunne sige om det virker
<TLE> jeg kan kun anbefale dig at vente lidt herninde i kanalen og se om der dukker nogen op som kan hjælpe dig, og ellers lave et indlæg på forummet
<TLE> suk
<Ubuntubruger3> Hejsa... er der en som kan hjælpe. Har lige lagt ubuntu på en gl xp maskine, men når jeg genstarter får jeg ikke ubuntu valget men den går over på windows.
<Ubuntubruger3> den bootér kun windows XP..
<MikeDK> og igen suk
<MikeDK> utålmodige folk engang imellem
<TLE> jep
<kristian-aalborg> morn
<kristian-aalborg> overveje at droppe AppArmor på min gamle kasse - ville det være dumt?
<MikeDK> kristian-aalborg, her er i hvert tilfældet noget hjælp til fjernelsen, hvis du vælger at gøre det https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<kristian-aalborg> ja, den virker lidt omstændig at skille sig af med
<simon__> hmm
<simon> mine youtube-film har fået et orange skær
<simon> men det er kun når jeg ser dem direkte på youtube.com, ikke hvis jeg fx ser en embedded youtube-film på facebook. og det er i både firefox og chromium.
<simon> og det er indtil videre kun youtube, ingen andre filmtjenester.
<soren> kristian-aalborg: Hvorfor vil du fjerne AppArmour?
<kristian-aalborg> soren: for at vinde lidt tid ved boot... og spare lidt ressourcer generelt
<kristian-aalborg> det er en maskine med under 200 mb ram, så alt tæller :)
<kristian-aalborg> mine browsere dør ganske enkelt når jeg åber YT - men kan godt se indlejrede videoer andre steder
<kristian-aalborg> det skal dog siges, at mit grafikkort er ved at stå af - så det er nok en del af forklaringen
<dmcn> simon, jeg har samme problem - fandt et tip med at slette youtubes PREFS-cookie, og det løser problemet indtil man loader youtube igen
<Ubuntubruger6> Godaften
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg er ve at installer java men kan ikke få Canonical-partnere til at blive aktiveret ?? i jers guide er overskriften Canonical-partnere men på min er den http://archive.Canonical.com/ubuntu karmic har det nogle betydning ???
<Ubuntubruger2> betinajesper@betinajesper-media:~$ sudo add-apt-repository “deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner” Error: need a repository as argument
<Ubuntubruger2> hvad gøre jeg ved Error: need a repository as argument
<Ubuntubruger2> Har lavet en manuel install så det virker nu
#ubuntu-dk 2011-03-08
<Ubuntubruger1> Jeg har som prøve installeret Ubuntu på min notebook - i begyndelsen fungerede alt perfekt; men siden i går kan jeg ikke komm mere på nettet. Jeg bruger Google Chrom som browser
<jarlen> Heller ikke med Firefox
<Ubuntubruger1> firefox virker heller ikke
<MikeDK> spørgsmålet er om den bruger bor et sted i danmark hvor der er store problemer med nettet
<MikeDK> de er jo igang med at udskifte adsl-udstyr rundt omkring på de forskellige centraler
<Rubatharisan> Halløj,
<Rubatharisan> er her nogen som er redektør eller lignende på Ubuntudanmark forum?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-03-09
<rubatharisan> ?Spørgsmål hvad kalder man bogstaver efter en kommando ? (f.eks. rm -r) (variable?)
<askhl_> rubatharisan: tilvalg
<rubatharisan> Takker askhl_
<askhl_> rubatharisan: hvis det er -x eller --something, så er det et tilvalg.  Hvis det er --something NOGET, så er NOGET et argument eller en parameter til tilvalget --something.  Hvis det er noget som ikke vedrører et tilvalg, kaldes det et argument
<rubatharisan> ok, såsom mv --help
<rubatharisan> det er et argument right?
<rubatharisan> Nej
<rubatharisan> sorry
<rubatharisan> det er så et parameter eller argument til tilvalget.
<askhl_> Det kan måske overordnet betegnes som et argument, men mere specifikt så er det et tilvalg
<rubatharisan> Ok, confused i mine egne ord xD
<rubatharisan> Men takker, ;)
<kristian-aalborg> jeg har en bette idé til et program: ncurses/dialog + mplayer som webradio-afspiller... ville være super enkelt
<kristian-aalborg> en .konfigurationsfil med kanaler og indstillinger i, resten skulle kunne laves med dialog og bash
<kristian-aalborg> jeg må dog se i øjnene, at mine evner som bash-konstruktør ikke rækker for indeværende - er der én der kunne tænke sig at deles om dette projekt?
<Ubuntubruger2> Hello world?
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål: VMPlayer spørger efter Ram størrelse, DK-hjemmeside siger 512 MB for grafisk, er der fordel i 1 GB?
<askhl> Ubuntubruger2, jeg havde indtil for nylig kun 512 MiB RAM på min computer, og det var ikke noget problem til de fleste formål, men 1 GiB er alligevel rart da f.eks. evolution og openoffice (libre-) har det med at bruge en del ram
<soren> Mere RAM er altid godt.
<askhl> i øvrigt ved jeg ikke hvad vmplayer er
<askhl> lyder som noget virtuel maskine-halløj?
<Ubuntubruger2> VMplayer er VMware til single machine
<askhl> Ok
<Ubuntubruger2> Planen er at sandboxe lidt med Ubuntu på min XP
<Ubuntubruger2> Også egentlig noget PhP, perl .net noget på ubuntu boxen, men skal lige prøve ubuntu først, KISS udgaven
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg napser 1 GB, just in karse...
<soren> Det er trods alt sjældent, man hører nogen sige: "Pis, jeg tror s'gu jeg har puttet for meget RAM i den her maskine."
<Ubuntubruger2> Ved det, men den skal jo slås med M$ om de 3 GB der er på dyret
<Ubuntubruger2> ?Spørgsmål: Ved installation på siden med oprettelse af brugere til første login, får jeg ikke lov til at fortsætte via "næste" nogen forslag?
<AJenbo> små bogstaver i bruger navnet
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger2, ^
<Ubuntubruger2> Merci
<AJenbo> skift til:
<AJenbo> merci
<Ubuntubruger2> Okay, dansk chat. SÃ¥ takker
<AJenbo> arh, for stod ikke lige det var fransk :)
<Ubuntubruger2> Seriøst rart med et live forum man kan søge hjælp på :) Mange tak til jer!
<AJenbo> Tak fordi du er glad for det :)
<Ubuntubruger2> He he, sidste gang jeg prøvede noget !M$ brændte mit bundkort af og jeg havde ikke nogen PC i 6 måneder Tror det var "Red Hat". Bliver en smule sur hvis det sker igen
<AJenbo> Nå det lyder da lidt vildt, det er ikke noget jeg har hørt om med Ubuntu.
<AJenbo> Red Hat er mest beregnet på servere
<AJenbo> de forsøgte sig vist lidt med desktop for mange år tilbage
<Ubuntubruger2> Nu kører jeg det her på en VMware Player på en Windows XP, så hvis noget brænder af, burde det holde sig i sandkassen. Jeg håber bare det er KISS nok til jeg kan bruge det til mine projekter. Det var det ligesom ikke for de der 10-15 år siden jo
<AJenbo> det kan jeg godt følge dig i
#ubuntu-dk 2011-03-10
<Ubuntubruger9> ?Spørgsmål: Nogen der kan hjælpe mig lidt igang på den rigtige måde at begynde at skrive noget kode (end-goal er Nokia/.net eller ligende). Jeg er helt ny på ikke M$ platformen, og væk fra min sandkasse. (Laver research til i aften).
<nikolaj_basher> hvordan sletter jeg en gruppe
#ubuntu-dk 2011-03-11
<Ubuntubruger2> hej, hvordan kan jeg i terminalen oprette en bruger hvor brugernavn kun skal betå af tal?
<Ubuntubruger2> adduser kommandoen kommer ud med fejl
<thomasjoh-arb> fik delvist løst det, måtte oprette med bogstav i og bruge usermod -l bagefter
<simon> min usb-creator-gtk segfaulter lige ved opstart. i går med en anden usb-nøgle kunne jeg få usb-nøglen til at virke, selvom usb-creator-gtk også segfaultede til allersidst.
<simon> hvad er det nemmeste alternativ til at lave en usb-nøgle med ubuntu?
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål nogle af jer der har installeret Saldi på jeres ubuntu serveR?
<MikeDK> simon, du kan jo prøve med unetbootin hvis altså ikke det stadig er buggy
#ubuntu-dk 2011-03-12
<kristian-aalborg> kan det passe at dk.archive.ubuntu.com er nede?
<cromag> nope
<jarlen_> exit
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål har problemer md at mounte en ekstern hdd i Ubuntu 10.10
<Ubuntubruger7> Nogen der kan hjælpe?
<Ubuntubruger9> spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger9> ?
<Ubuntubruger9> ??
<Kvik_Sverige> Ubuntubruger9: ja kom med det
<Ubuntubruger9> hvordan for jeg cam til msn?
<Kvik_Sverige> prøv med et program der hedder amsn
<Ubuntubruger9> det har jeg
<Kvik_Sverige> Ved ikke om det virker mere
<Kvik_Sverige> Jeg bruger skype
<Ubuntubruger9> jeg har også emesene kan bare ikke få webcam til at køre :S
<Kvik_Sverige> sorry har ikke brugt det i flere år
<Ubuntubruger9> okay må lige høre om der er andre her inde der kan hjælpe mig
<Kvik_Sverige> googler lige
<Ubuntubruger9> super tak
<Kvik_Sverige> prøv og så i pakke håndtering og se om du kan finde nogle amsn pakker med webcam
<Ubuntubruger9> okay prøver jeg lige
<Kvik_Sverige> lige pt sidder jeg på en maskine med opensuse, så sidder ikke lige med en pc med ubuntu på
<Ubuntubruger9> når okay
<Kvik_Sverige> har brugt ubuntu i 3½ år så ville prøve noget nyt :)
<Kvik_Sverige> Ubuntubruger9: ellers lav en tråd på ubuntudanmark/forum
<Ubuntubruger9> når ja okay kan jeg godt se, hvordan finder jeg amsn med cam under pakkehåndtering? :D
<Kvik_Sverige> Ubuntubruger9: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/08/emesene-1-5-released-adds-msn-webcam-support/
<Ubuntubruger9> vil jeg prøve at kigge på, men det er bare fra 2009
<Kvik_Sverige> Ubuntubruger9: virker det med chees
<Kvik_Sverige> SÃ¥ du ved at det virker?
<Ubuntubruger9> ja for jeg kan se inde i amsn under opsætning der kan jeg se det virker
<Kvik_Sverige> evt kontroler det i cheese
<Kvik_Sverige> Det er i software center
<Ubuntubruger9> okay prøver jeg
<Ubuntubruger1> Hejsa. Jeg har ubuntu på min asus ee, og køre opdateringer hver gang jeg bliver bedt om det.. Men i dag da jeg åbnede computere sad piletasterne "fast" Og meget af mit tastatur virker ikke.. Hvis jeg holder en piletast nede så kan jeg bruge touchpad ellers ikke
<Kvik_Sverige> Ubuntubruger1: det er en hardware fejl evt se om du kan finde en service guide til den på google
<Ubuntubruger1> Jeg har søgt og søgt på google hele dagen - kan ikke finde noget med det.. Kan man geninstallere ubuntu
<Kvik_Sverige> men du skal søge på service guide til din model
<Ubuntubruger1> det er ikke noget der kan ordnes via ubuntu
<Kvik_Sverige> jeg tror det er en fejl på den pc
<Kvik_Sverige> Ubuntubruger9: hvordan går det?
<Ubuntubruger9> har ikke fået det helt store ud af det, ved mit cam virker bare ikke på amsn eller emesense :S
<Kvik_Sverige> men virker i cheese?
<Ubuntubruger9> ja
<Kvik_Sverige> så vil jeg lave en tråd på forumet
<Ubuntubruger9> okay prøver jeg
<Kvik_Sverige> jeg har ikke lige nogle ider, da jeg næsten aldrig bruger mit, de få gange jeg har brugt det har det væet i skype
<Ubuntubruger9> okay har også lige installeret skype
#ubuntu-dk 2011-03-13
<simon> kan det passe at aptitude ikke følger med 10.10?
<jarlen> simon: Ja
<Ubuntubruger4> Godaften allesammen! Jeg har lidt et problem, jeg håber I kan hjælpe mig med! Jeg har lige installeret Windows 7 på en min ene harddisk. Derudover har jeg installeret Ubuntu 10.10 på min anden harddisk. Jeg har ingen ide om hvordan jeg får lavet et dualboot, for som det ser ud nu, booter min computer bare op i Windows uden at give mig valget, om det skal være Windows eller Ubuntu! Skal jeg på en eller anden måde have i
<eee-bang> hej, det er kristian-aalborg her
<eee-bang> grrr.... så piller man grafikkortet ud fordi man er sikker på, at problemet findes der... og så går boxen stadig ned :(
<eee-bang> sådan en gang...
<eee-bang> jeg skal vist ud at købe ny computer :(
<neohashi> hey folkens.. bokser lige lidt med et sjovt problem her. ubuntu::gedit sender ikke "return" til printeren ..dvs. ser man på et print preview så manger teksten simpelthen (det er c kode jeg udskriver)
<neohashi> mangler*
<kristian_> hey, har I prøvet det når i er ved at logge ind et sted... så foreslår den et eller andet brugernavn I ikke kender
<kristian_> gmail auto-completede lige najamghani@ymail.com - wtf?!
#ubuntu-dk 2012-03-05
<Ubuntubruger0> Hej
<yann> hi - could anyone enlighten myself on a danish gammatical issue to sort out a translation file ?
<nikolaj_basher> yann, whats your problem
<yann> I have translated source text (from Qt/Extended packages), with several plural variants, but the Qt tools are set up to only handle one plural form for danish
<yann> which one is right ?
<yann> example source text is "%1 missed", with translations "%1 ubesvaret" and "%1 ubesvarede", the 2nd one being stripped out
<yann> nikolaj_basher: does that make any sense at all ?
<nikolaj_basher> yann, 2sek
<nikolaj_basher> yann, thats right
#ubuntu-dk 2012-03-06
<Ubuntubruger6> spørgsmål hvordan installere jeg ubuntu på en server med hardware raid (AIC-9410)?
<lars_t_h> start med at kigge i server guiden på http://help.ubuntu.com/
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, ^
<lars_t_h> kig også i hardware raid sektionen
<lars_t_h> er du heldig bliver din hardware automatisk fundet, og taget i brug af Linux kernen, Ubuntubruger6
<lars_t_h> Det du skal kigge efter er avanceret partitionering
<Ubuntubruger6> Ubuntu ser ikke Adaptec AIC-9410 som sidder I en supermicro server
<lars_t_h> der er en raid sektion AFAIK
<lars_t_h> du har tjekket med lsmod?
<Ubuntubruger6> Det vil jeg checke
<lars_t_h> lspci
<lars_t_h> og lshw
<lars_t_h> de 2 sidste cier det hardware som er din maskine, det som kernen kender til
<lars_t_h> *s/cier/kommandoer er om
<Ubuntubruger6> Jeg er ærligt slet ikke kommet så langt. Har brugt ubuntu til mange ting men skulle nu også prøve at installere det på en server med hardware raid. Det kom derfor bag på mig der ikke var support for en så almindelig controller som AIC-9410 der findes af storts alt andet jeg har installeret
<lars_t_h> find ud af den device drivernavn i linux
<lars_t_h> se om den er indlæst med lsmod
<lars_t_h> hvis ikke kører du:
<lars_t_h> sudo modprobe <linux_device_driver_navn>
<Ubuntubruger6> Det vil jeg . Vender tilbage snere når jeg har startet maskinen op igen - tak indtil nu
<lars_t_h> hvids det virker kan du lave en permanent ændring i en fil i /etc som så vil gøre den indlæses automatisk
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål, er der en smart måde at finde ud hvor ens server læser dens configurationsfiler fra?
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: "server" ?
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: men det generelle svar maa vel vaere, at man kigger i dokumentationen :)
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], jeg har jo nok som du ved installeret squirrel mail gennem ispcp hvordan får jeg fat i dennes configurations fil, den er ikke der hvor de skriver på hjemmeside. Men det kunne jo lige så godt være et hvilket som helst andet program
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], det var bare hvis der var en smartere måde end at lede systemet igennem, men jeg er gået igang :-)
<jarlen> hvis du har et filnavn, så "updatedb && locate navn"
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, tilføjer en strace på programmet (dens PID) der kører squirrel mail
<lars_t_h> fortæl strace at den kun skal skrive om open systemkaldet
<nikolaj_basher> tak
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: har du kigget i /etc/ ? /etc/squirrelmail eller lign?
<nikolaj_basher> yep
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: jeg mener at der er et squirrelmail-config eller lign man kan koerer til at styre opsaetningen
<nikolaj_basher> nem skal nok finde det er der når den ikke er installeret med ispcp
<nikolaj_basher> :-)
<lars_t_h> er der noget der hedder /etc/ispcp ?
<nikolaj_basher> Jeg skal nok finde ud af det
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, ^
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: /usr/share/doc/squirrelmail/ burde der vaere noget der kan lede dig paa rette vej
<[dmp]> (antaget at du har installeret den officielle squirrelmail pakke)
<nikolaj_basher> yep altså gennem iscp men ser dokumentationen der hvor du anviser :-)
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], vidste ingen gang det var der alle dokumentation bliver placeret ved installering, men der er ingen ispcp eller squirrel.
<nikolaj_basher> Men skidt jeg må bruge udlukkelsesmetoden
<nikolaj_basher> :-) Tak for hjælpen alle sammen!
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: /var/www/ispcp/gui/tools/webmail/config/
<[dmp]> og med det; god nat
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], tak :-) men der er bare ikke den opsætning jeg skal bruge men skal nok finde løsningen!!
#ubuntu-dk 2012-03-08
<Ubuntubruger5> Hej. Jeg er ny til Linux. Har lige installeret Ubuntu Linux på en Asus Eee pc. Det fungerer rigtig godt. Benyttede Unetbootin boot-usb. Har ligeledes lavet en Android (Ice Cream Sandwich) Unetbootin usb-nøgle, som jeg har kørt over på samme harddisk. Jeg ville gerne kunne vælge imellem de to styresystemer ved opstart, men den booter automatisk Linux. Hvordan får computeren til at give mig et valg ved opstart? Jeg fore
<Ubuntubruger5> ...hvor default er Linux, men hvor man altså kan vælge Android inden tidsudløbet.
<nikolaj_basher> Ubuntubruger5 læs lidt og grub på google
<nikolaj_basher> den er den bootloader der bruges ofte i forbindelse med linux
<Ubuntubruger5> grub på google? Skal jeg søge efter en bootloader, der hedder grub? Kan den evt. hentes via Ubuntu Software center?
<nikolaj_basher> yes
<nikolaj_basher> Ubuntubruger5, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Ubuntubruger5> Ok! Det lyder herligt. Jeg var rimelig overrasket over, hvor godt ice cream sandwich kørte på den magre Asus eee pc. Måske ingen ulempe, at der trods alt var lagt 2 Gb i den.
<nikolaj_basher> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-documentation.html
<Ubuntubruger5> Tak for linkene. Jeg skynder mig at kopiere. Det er en meget fin hjælp, det her. Jeg må skyndsomst indrømme, at det er lidt flovt, at jeg som it-vejleder på en skole har formået ikke at sætte mig ind i Linux endnu.
<nikolaj_basher> det lyder da spændende, men tjek linksne ud der står helt sikkert noget brugbart, specielt i den øverste da det er en guide
<Ubuntubruger5> ...men bedre sent end aldrig... Takker mange gange!
<nikolaj_basher> Ubuntubruger5 no prob, men installere du først den ene og så ubuntu bagefter f.eks, så burde den selv finde at den skal installer grub under installationen
<nikolaj_basher> så er du fri for at sætte den op manuelt
<Ubuntubruger5> Aha, det vil sige... formater harddisken, læg ice cream sandwich ind, check at det virker, derefter installer Ubuntu (med unetbootin eller med grub?) og så, ifald unetbootin er fin, installer grub??
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg tænker, at jeg ikke kan lægge noget ind, hvis jeg kun har ice cream sandwich på først...???
<Ubuntubruger5> Android er jo slet ikke gearet til den slags. Derfor lagde jeg linux ind først.
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, Android bruger også en Linux kerne
<lars_t_h> den er dog lettere modificeret
<Ubuntubruger5> Ja, det har jeg læst mig til, men kan jeg omgå androids begrænsede styresystem og installere noget efterfølgende - andet end apps fra Android market??
<nikolaj_basher> hvis du lægger den Android ind først på en sepert partition og så derefter ubuntu på en anden vil jeg mene det sagtens kan finde ud af det
<nikolaj_basher> Ubuntubruger5, altså i ubuntu?
<Ubuntubruger5> Ok. Så er jeg med. Altså partitionere harddisken i 2. Lægge android på den ene. Og så boote på usb-nøgle igen og lade den benytte den anden partition til Ubuntu.
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, du skal bare huske ikke at bruge al pladsen på harddisken, efter installation af Android-x86 kan du køre en Gparted Live og justere på størrelsen af logiske harddiske
<nikolaj_basher> der er også den mulighed, du downloader android sdk development pakken så kan du emulere en android tlf på ubuntu
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, nej kun Apps
<Ubuntubruger5> Ok. Var det fint nok at bruge unetbootin usb-nøglen?
<nikolaj_basher> yep
<Ubuntubruger5> Mht. emulering af android oplever jeg en kraftig forringelse (på Win pc i hvert fald) af ydeevnen gennem emulering. The real thing synes langt bedre... Men det gælder måske netop ikke Linux, fordi Android i forvejen har linux-kerne??
<Ubuntubruger5> ...i såfald er det nok en bedre idé, selvom jeg tænkte, at det var smart at kunne boote android hurtigt op ved at omgå Linux. Uden Linux bootede den på ca. ½-1 minut. Linux på den gamle maskine booter på lidt over 2 minutter, tror jeg. Har ikke timet det. Blot en fornemmelse...
<nikolaj_basher> det optimale er at have android installeret men kommer jo an på hvor meget du bruger det, jeg bruger sdk til udvikling af app
<Ubuntubruger5> Ok. Jeg siger mange tak for chatten. Fantastisk service, den slags man kun kan få, når man chatter med mennesker, der ikke får løn for det. ;-)
#ubuntu-dk 2012-03-09
<Ubuntubruger4> hej er der nogen der vil hjælpe mig
<TLE> Ubuntubruger4: hejsa
<TLE> bare stil dit spørgsmål, så kan vi nemmere se om vi har svaret
<TLE> og husk at stille "?spørgsmål" foran, så er der flere der ser det
<stix> nu fik du skræmt ham væk
<stix> :)
<Mrbokaj> ?spørgsmål er der nogen der ved hvordan man slå dette fra så den ikke hele tiden popper op https://www.dropbox.com/sh/a2vshz3k1ydra2a/LT6sbPOV8j/Sk%C3%A6rmbillede%20p%C3%A5%202012-03-09%2009%3A43%3A07.png
<TLE> stix: trist
<Mrbokaj> ikke væk bare lokket på med xchat :)
<stix> aha :)
<Mrbokaj> ?spørgsmål nogen der har en løsning
<stix> måske sådan noget: http://superuser.com/questions/76781/how-to-stop-ubuntu-9-10-from-showing-hard-disk-failing-notification
<Mrbokaj> Stort tak for hjælp
#ubuntu-dk 2012-03-11
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål Har nogen erfaring med djvu plugin i 11.10
<lars_t_h> plugin = program-tilføjelse, hvilket program?, Ubuntubruger9
<Ubuntubruger9> Browser - Firefox - Chromium, lars_t_h
<lars_t_h> ok, hvad med bare at installere det?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger9, ^
<Ubuntubruger9> Det fejler - desværre - men det kørte fint i 10.04
<mads->  /wc
#ubuntu-dk 2013-03-04
<vooze> Anyone else using Gwibber with Nvidia driver? (not sure if its the driver..) but for some reason its REALLY slow, and its like the GUI is lagging etc.
<vooze> ups, forkert kanal
#ubuntu-dk 2014-03-03
<Ubuntubruger7> Hej, jeg sidder med en ubuntu server 12.04, og kan ikke få den koblet på wlan. Jeg har søgt meget på nettet, og forsøgt mange ting. Er der nogen som kan hjælpe?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-03-04
<Ubuntubruger8>  "?spørgsmål" Hi. Min lyd fra computeren er gået væk, og min spørgsmål er nu, hvordan man det få igen... jeg be´ om hjælp.. Tak.
<CybergeekDK> aften
<CybergeekDK> du kan ikke se den i ifconfig ?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-03-05
<Ubuntubruger5> Paneler og ikoner mangler på skrivebordet. Jeg har prøvet at få ccsm til at virke som beskrevet på den amerikanske hjemmeside med henblik på at aktivere Ubuntu Unity Plugin, men svaret i terminalvinduet er at ccsm ikke er tilgængeligt. Er der nogen der ved, hvordan jeg for skrivebordet op at køre?
<genii> Sorry for not speaking the native tongue... but if someone understands: Your Ubuntu Global Jam even in Copenhagen is listed at http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2656/ as not being in a country or on a continent :)
 * genii forbruger kaffe
#ubuntu-dk 2014-03-06
<Guest78674> hej :)
<Guest78674> har fucket permissions op. Nogen der gider hjælpe med at installere vsftpd?
<Guest78674> Har lavet en bruger kaldet "vsftpd", som jeg logger ind med.
<Guest78674> men kan ikke ):
<Guest78674> fik først held med at brugeren kunne forbinde og læse /etc/blah/defaultdir
<Guest78674> satte alle allow chroot til local users
<Guest78674> fik error 500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot () , skrev allow_writeable_chroot=YES
<Guest78674> og nu kan jeg ikke connecte.
<Guest78674> skal jeg sætte homedir = / for user vsftpd?
<Guest78674> er ligeglad med sikkerheden :)
<Guest78674> inden?
<Guest78674> ingen*
#ubuntu-dk 2014-03-07
<kasperd> ?spørgsmål Nogen som ved hvordan man får nemid til at virke på Ubuntu 12.04?
<kasperd> Jeg fandt en vejledning, som siger at man blot skal installere icedtea-7-plugin, og så virker resten af sig selv.
<kasperd> Det har jeg prøvet, men efter jeg har indtastet brugernavn og password får jeg blot beskeden: "Vent venligst. Dine oplysninger behandles..."
<kasperd> Det virker med Ubuntu 13.10 på en 64 bits maskine, det virker ikke på Ubuntu 12.04 på en 32 bits maskine. Jeg har stadig ingen anelse om, hvad der gør forskellen.
#ubuntu-dk 2014-03-08
<maveas> ?spørgsmål Jeg kan ikke finde iptables log beskeder i hverken /var/log/dmesg, /var/log/kern, /var/log/messages etc. Hvad kan problemet være? (Ubuntu Server 13.10)
<maveas> dmesg viser dog logs fra iptables ^
#ubuntu-dk 2014-03-09
<Ubuntubruger9> Hej, Jeg har en galaxy nexus med codename tuna. Er det muligt at installere ubuntu touch?
<kasperd> maveas: Du skal sikkert ændre loglevel på beskederne fra iptables for at de bliver skrevet til logfilerne.
<maveas> kasperd: Hej, tak for svar - jeg fandt dog frem til at flere levels var kommenteret i /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf :)
<maveas> Ubuntubruger9: Der skulle gerne være en liste med devices, på ubuntu.com, som er kompatible.
<Ubuntubruger9> Det er der også, men jeg er meget i tvivl, fordi der forskel på de codenames som findes
<maveas> Ubuntubruger9: Jeg har ikke leget med Touch endnu, så har ikke den store viden. Hvad med at spørge på #ubuntu ? :)
<Ubuntubruger9> En mulighed, jeg prøver noget, så må vi se. Går det helt galt, må jeg bare installere andriod igen.
#ubuntu-dk 2015-03-05
<metheon> ?spørgsmål Hejsa. :) Jeg forsøger mig lidt frem med at installere ubuntu på min mac. Jeg har dog problemer med mit WiFi som ganske simpelt nægter at vise nogen netværker i nærheden. Jeg har prøvet at følge nogen guider uden det store held. Det værste er at i følge den officielle ubuntu dokumentation så burde mit WiFi netværkskort være fuldt understøttet. Er der nogen af jer der har noget erfaring med dette?
<metheon> Kilde 1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<metheon> Kilde 2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro7-1/Trusty
<metheon> Jeg har netværkskortet '14e4:432b' som kræver driveren 'bcmwl-kernel-source' som er den driver der bliver installeret default når jeg installere ubuntu.
<TLE> metheon: Jeg har desværre ikke nogen erfaring med netværkskort på MAC. Hvis du ender med ikke at få noget svar, så prøv i forummet
#ubuntu-dk 2015-03-06
<Minidkz> Hejsa :)
<CybergeekDK> hej
<Minidkz> Jeg er ny :)
<CybergeekDK> cool og velkommen til
<Minidkz> jo tak :) har lige installeret Ubunu 14.04 LTS og er ved at sætte alt op :)
<Minidkz> emm... hvilken skal jeg endelig skrive i hvis jeg bare vil hygge skrive? er det i snak eller den her?
<CybergeekDK> irc channel ?
<CybergeekDK> for der har vi #ubuntu-dk-snak
<Minidkz> såh det er vel der jeg skal skrive inde ^^
<CybergeekDK> men ja her inde er mest til spørgsmål
<Minidkz> ok takker :)
<CybergeekDK> np :)
<Minidkz> emm... jeg har et browser spil som jeg ikke kan spille PGA Flash... er der en måde at installere det på?
<CybergeekDK> hmm tjekket at flash er aktiveret i browseren ?
<Minidkz> Nope det har jeg ikke
<CybergeekDK> Det vil jeg i hvert fald gøre :)
<Minidkz> hvordan gør jeg det?
<CybergeekDK> hvilken browser?
<Minidkz> firefox
<CybergeekDK> prøv denne side https://www.mozilla.org/da/plugincheck/ den kan tjekke hvilke plugins du har og om de er opdateret osv.
<Minidkz> Der er en Adobe Flash Player 11.2 r202 og den er fuld opdateret
<CybergeekDK> tjek om spillet skulle kræve andet ? ellers må jeg melde pass prøv at google spillet og evt. se om andre oplever samme problem
<Minidkz> der står godt nok 11,7 af flash men kan man få det til Ubuntu?
<CybergeekDK> kan jeg ikke huske
<Minidkz> hmm ok
<Minidkz> bare iorden :)
#ubuntu-dk 2015-03-07
<Futte> #ubuntu-dk-mode
<Futte> #ubuntu-dk-moede
<Nebulus> ?spørgsmål Har et sært problem med min touchpad. Scroll virker fint, men nogen gange skiftes der spontant program når jeg bruger den. Har bland andet funde ud af, at hvis jeg hviler to fingre på touchpad og så tapper med en tredje så skifter den app på samme måde som, hvis jeg trykker Alt+Tab.
<Nebulus> Er det en feature eller en bug? Og kan man mon slå det fra på en måde? Det er åndsvagt irriterende.
#ubuntu-dk 2015-03-08
<Nebulus> ?spørgsmål Er der noget godt argument for at købe en Xeon CPU til en hjemme pc/server som formentligt ikke skal køre 24/7, men i peroder skal?
#ubuntu-dk 2016-03-12
<Ubuntubruger8> :P
